# pendants



## foneman (Aug 17, 2009)

Here are a few pendants I made with my new backer plate. Notice I have stolen several of the ideas others were so kind to share. I also attached a pic of how I use my backer plate with a HF drill chuck. I drilled and tapped the chuck on my lathe.

John


----------



## alphageek (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice!   I've been thinking about an inlayed cross.... Seeing yours makes me want to move that higher on the to-do list!


----------



## sailing_away (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice.  I like the cross as well.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## dogcatcher (Aug 17, 2009)

Great looking pendants!  Love that draw bar, best I have ever seen!!


----------



## broitblat (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice looking work!

  -Barry


----------



## hewunch (Aug 17, 2009)

Great job! Keep up the good work. What glue are you using for your segments?


----------



## foneman (Aug 17, 2009)

hewunch said:


> Great job! Keep up the good work. What glue are you using for your segments?



I am using yellow wood glue and the cheapest brand Lowes sells. I let it cure at least 4 hours before doing anything with it. Some say 2 days, but I am not that patient and so far have no regrets. 

Thanks everyone for the comments!
John


----------

